# New entp



## renjen (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi all, just joined and wanted to say hi - from New York, entp, female.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't believe you, but welcome.


----------



## renjen (Apr 24, 2009)

you don't believe which part of it?


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

That's you're both ENTP and female. 

As your avatar clearly states, it's a trap.


----------



## renjen (Apr 24, 2009)

my bad - a little slow on the uptake today.

but I am definitely an entp and most definitely female. roud:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcomes, Renjen


----------



## renjen (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks Joe. I'll see ya around the forums!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Renjen! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us!


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

welcome renjen.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome, renjen.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello 
Welcome 
! roud:


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Haha @ your avatar

I love tunnel slides. 

(Welcome!)


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcomeroud:


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Greetings, and welcome to the forum.

Can you clear something up for me? What is the difference between a salad and a lettuce?

Other than that if you have any fish, it would be appreciated.


----------



## renjen (Apr 24, 2009)

Lettuce is the actual plant. Salad is a mixture of a bunch of other crap, topped with sauce.
I have no fish for you, but if you tell me your location, I can point you to the nearest lake to jump in. :tongue:


----------



## renjen (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank to all the other welcomes also!!


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

renjen said:


> Lettuce is the actual plant. Salad is a mixture of a bunch of other crap, topped with sauce.
> I have no fish for you, but if you tell me your location, I can point you to the nearest lake to jump in. :tongue:


Thanks, but I dont need a lake. I have an ocean here and I've no need for a swim.

The question about salad stems from a guy from NY who said that a lettuce is what I would call a salad, some veggies with dressing. He said a salad was when you pile all kinds of crap up on it, and was kind of vague as to what that extra crap was. My guess is he was just full of crap. Thanks for the response.


----------



## renjen (Apr 24, 2009)

Bear said:


> Thanks, but I dont need a lake. I have an ocean here and I've no need for a swim.


Hahaha, adorable! 



Bear said:


> The question about salad stems from a guy from NY who said that a lettuce is what I would call a salad, some veggies with dressing. He said a salad was when you pile all kinds of crap up on it, and was kind of vague as to what that extra crap was. My guess is he was just full of crap. Thanks for the response.


Yeah, I never quite got why people mess up the definition so badly. But whatever, it's all delicious...


----------

